# Nikkai Soft Start Inverter 150 watts Model N64AU



## dikhan (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi
I have Nikkai 12v DC to AC Soft Start Car Inverter 150 watts Model N64AU , when I insert the plug into Car Cigrette lighter it starts blinking green light with beep, i have tried many times also connect earth wire with negative but same problem is happening. Please help me in this matter.
Regards


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Its fried, I fried one I had trying to run a Laptop.
Time to get a new one.

C.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

It may be that your input voltage is too low. Connect the inverter directly to the battery and try again, also measure the voltage at the 12v outlet with the inverter connected, you'll probably find it's well below what you expect because of long wiring runs using inadequate sized cable.


----------



## dikhan (Jul 7, 2010)

Ok i will try it. thanks
and one thing more can the inverter connect with 12v transformer for checking it?


----------

